# FA Account Recovery



## Fasttrack37d (May 23, 2016)

Hey, this is Fasttrack37d [currently locked out of my FA page]

I know the FA staff is very busy with this and certainly has a lot on their plate. I know I'm still waiting for help to recover my page to try and get things back on and going.

I would like any FA admin staff to perhaps state anything that we should have ready to help them verify that we are the owners of our pages and how we can help to speed up the process.  Should we try to remember recent notes we sent or received?  I have submission I am ready to post that have not seen the light of the internet yet to show it's me, would that help?  Or would being able to send messages or proof from other sites that are linked to FA submissions or journals [such as patreon, DA, skypes, etc]?

But anything we can do on our end to help things along would be great to know.  If anyone has any information towards recovering their pages that can be helpful for us still in queue it would be good to know.

To the commissioners I have, I apologize for the delay and have things waiting in the wings and will get them to you as soon as I am able.

Cheers.


----------



## Shiveneve (May 24, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you, recovery e-mail doesn't work, accounts@furaffinity.net still unanswered after 24 hours.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

Shiveneve said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, recovery e-mail doesn't work, accounts@furaffinity.net still unanswered after 24 hours.



Yes, been waiting as well.  Though sometimes I don't know how to proceed.  I made a substitution FA account and sent trouble tickets before I saw the email to send to them for assist.  So sent that out 2 times [1 each day] just in case.  Though I certainly don't know if that does more harm that good.  But if there's anyway we FA users can make it easier and efficient for the working staff then I'd be happy to do my part.


----------



## Shiveneve (May 24, 2016)

I still have the e-mail that I registered my account under (remarkably, after like, 7 or 8 years, how old is FA anyway ).  The only thing I can think of is that they have some issue sending to addresses hosted by gmail?  Maybe?  I don't know.


----------



## Felixpath (May 24, 2016)

It seems FA staff are steadily moving through all the e-mails people have sent to accounts[at]furaffinity.net.....my boyfriend was locked out too, but he eventually got a response and now he's back in. Just gotta be patient.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

Shiveneve said:


> I still have the e-mail that I registered my account under (remarkably, after like, 7 or 8 years, how old is FA anyway ).  The only thing I can think of is that they have some issue sending to addresses hosted by gmail?  Maybe?  I don't know.



Yea that's the sad part, how old the creation of the FA page was and then the time lapse.  I've been attempting to get anything from my email registered to it, but of course the password I used was changed [not by me obviously] and is also under an old AIM account, which apparently in the time between then and now merged into the AOL, so who knows if it got dropped along the way into who knows where.  And my memory for nearly 10 years back I cannot remember my answer to the security question, since it was an obscure one that you never get like most other security from sites.  No pet name, no maiden name, no school attending.  Nothing.  And can't access a thing with them at all.  So basically the account info was taken, the account info was altered to where I can no longer access, and my FA page new password sent by the FA staff is sent to an email controlled by whoever got the info....it does make a stressful state.


----------



## Suki-Dono (May 24, 2016)

Fasttrack37d said:


> Hey, this is Fasttrack37d [currently locked out of my FA page]
> 
> I know the FA staff is very busy with this and certainly has a lot on their plate. I know I'm still waiting for help to recover my page to try and get things back on and going.
> 
> ...



I also got locked out of two of my accounts.
I used the same email for all three is why I think.
Sadly the only account that did work for the reset was my singing one that I was taking a break from.

It's really stressful waiting when you have commissions and possibly notes waiting on you.
But not much you can do but wait.

I know including your username of the account helps and maybe the email as well.
That's the most I know sadly.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

Suki-Dono said:


> I also got locked out of two of my accounts.
> I used the same email for all three is why I think.
> Sadly the only account that did work for the reset was my singing one that I was taking a break from.
> 
> ...



Yea that's pretty much it.  That's all we know.  Though I'm sure there is something more we can do to help them know it is us who need assistance and to ensure our validity.  -shrug-

I'm not entirely sure, but figured might as well try to be productive and do something to help than just sit and wait and worry.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

Also, from the comment above I did use a friends gmail account to send the notice to call on assist.  Are they having trouble with gmails?  If so then I should send one out with a Hotmail or something.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

Fasttrack37d said:


> Also, from the comment above I did use a friends gmail account to send the notice to call on assist.  Are they having trouble with gmails?  If so then I should send one out with a Hotmail or something.


Shouldn't be an issue with sending a message from gmail.  However, it's not a good email server to use for receiving important mail, like password reset activation links.  Since those links normally are only active for 1 hr (like in this case), I'd normally not receive them till the next day :/


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

Fur Affinity (@furaffinity) on Twitter
But they have updates on their Twitter that may help


----------



## keeshah (May 24, 2016)

I wonder just how many have been locked out of their accounts, that they now have to wade through to manually reset.
10,000?  100,000?  250,000? 

I am still locked out of my account still,  no reply yet on my email for help  :/


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 24, 2016)

Fasttrack37d said:


> Hey, this is Fasttrack37d [currently locked out of my FA page]
> 
> I know the FA staff is very busy with this and certainly has a lot on their plate. I know I'm still waiting for help to recover my page to try and get things back on and going.
> 
> ...


Have you forgotten the email address you used to join FA? You can do a search on your other emails in the inbox for furaffinity and see if anything comes up


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Have you forgotten the email address you used to join FA? You can do a search on your other emails in the inbox for furaffinity and see if anything comes up



No I know all my emails, and the one I used back during the time I formed FA was only one I made during my secondary school years.  It was pretty much my very fist email.  And it was once a aim but now they have merged with AOL since then, so god knows how well things were managed with that.  But that is the one I'm certain was registered with FA and currently there is no way to regain entry to that email at all.  I'm literally frozen and unable to move an inch without the help of the FA staff.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Shouldn't be an issue with sending a message from gmail.  However, it's not a good email server to use for receiving important mail, like password reset activation links.  Since those links normally are only active for 1 hr (like in this case), I'd normally not receive them till the next day :/



So then would you recommend I use a different email to notify them, or would that just make further confusion and just hurt in the long run?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 24, 2016)

Fasttrack37d said:


> So then would you recommend I use a different email to notify them, or would that just make further confusion and just hurt in the long run?


Probably would just make farther confusion.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Probably would just make farther confusion.



Fair enough.  Then I suppose the question would be when to move from concerned to panic lol.  I'll sit tight and be patient, though just keeping fingers crossed to get things back they way they were as soon as it can be.


----------



## Fasttrack37d (May 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Probably would just make farther confusion.



On one other note, the friend's email I used was also used to make a small sub account in order to try and contact the staff on FA itself before I realized there was the email option to the support staff.  The email to the support staff is for one that was used in the substitution account.  I did this to make sure an email I'd use wouldn't be taken by another account used as a temporary substitution and then nullified [if that would be the case].  If they have systems under it for a sub account would they not give credit to my email asking for assistance?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2016)

I am going through the forums and closing threads of this vein.  It's not meant to be discourteous, and more simply to keep them from blotting out other discussion or issues that could be brought forward.

The announcement journal on the main site ( [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ) gives you the direction needed to correct this issue.  Please follow its instructions.

Staff are working very hard on getting accounts restored, and we're sorry this unintended side effect resulted from the reset.  But we had to be sure that account integrity was preserved, and staff have been ready and waiting to begin responding to any account requests that occurred as a result.  When you send in your request for service for the account(s) you need access to it will be logged, and it will be placed in a queue for staff to act on.  Response time may vary, but it will be addressed as quickly as possible.


----------

